# how i got over it



## tyouy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi i felt the need to post this as i know i would have liked to have read this when i was at my worst. This is going to be a rant so i hope i can make it as readable as possible as i'm not always too good in that department.

I practically spent 6 months in a bed due to dp, and it was horrific, i managed to get out of it even though i never saw how i could.
I kept having little epiphanies about depersonalization which in the end brought it to a complete stop, depersonalization can manifest itself in so many ways that i am not expecting this to help everyone, but i hope it can help some of you.

1. I kept waking up every day, in the same place, as the same person, doing the same things, whats more real than that? Never forget that in admitting that you suffer from dp part of you KNOWS deep down that life is real and that every day is going to be the same until you snap out of it, you will still be here, and dp is f'ing pointless

2. Nothing in life is actually surreal. As a random example i'll use the oscars, we have images of things being exciting, suave and surreal events when the reality of the oscars is sheer boredom, people sat around waiting for their turn to come and the rubbing of giant ego's, and its rubbish.

Im from the uk and i recently toured the states with a band i joined, i feared i may become depersonalized again due to how surreal it would be, we did tv shows and radio shows but i did not experience any substantial feelings of depersonalization, no more than anyone else. the reason for this is that there was genuinely NOTHING surreal about it, the tour turned out to be a lot of waiting, lifting heavy things and getting no sleep. Nothing glamorous or surreal about it. I say this because it was things of this nature that set me off worst when i suffered from dp, im not trying to be depressing or anything because i had the most unbelievably good time in the states, this is intended to be uplifting, i was so relieved to have realized that there is nothing weird in the world, we just make it surreal in our daydreams, the sheer normality of life gets rid of my depersonalization and leaves me free to live and therefore be happier.

3. Another reason i didnt get depersonalized in the states was because i did not have time to think, my thoughts were always on my next meal, or my next sleep, or my next gig and how it was going to go. I guarantee that most of us on this site spend most of the day doing nothing, and this is when depersonalization thrives. Our mental states just cannot be normal when we are doing nothing, that's why the world goes round. almost everyone hates working but it is absolutely vital for mental health, get yourself as occupied as possible, it may sound like the worst thing to do at this time but i guarantee you it is the very best.

4. This was a big realisation about the absurdity of dp, when i was feeling incredibly depersonalized and somebody said hello in the street, i didn't ignore them, i responded politely and as normally as ever to them, my brain knew life was real and that ignoring that person might cause some disturbance in my life when i next ran into them. Outside the house i was constantly acknowledging reality.

5. Physical exercise performs miracles for people with all kinds of mental issues, exercise does more for many a person than medication ever could. Just search the net on the subject, for some people this might be all they need.

I know its incredibly hard to believe anything you tell yourself when depersonalized, but the best way to get through it in my opinion, is to keep writing down your little realisations which im sure everyone must have, and attempting to believe them. If depersonalization tries to force a nasty thought into your head, ignore it no matter how hard it is, a refusal to even consider having those thoughts can eventually make you forget them,i know it sounds far fetched but it's true. Depersonalisation cannot affect you if you refuse to listen to it, if an episode is coming on just ride through it, without thinking, eventually depersonalisation loses its hold on you and becomes weaker and weaker. Anyway i'm going to end it there, i'm pretty sure i have a lot more to say if anyone wants to hear it.

I realised i was not going insane, i was doing nothing out of the ordinary, i was just having unpleasant thoughts and i brought them to a stop, hope you can do the same.


----------

